# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Γενέθλια nautilia.gr >  9 Χρόνια nautilia.gr

## Maroulis Nikos

*Ήταν 18 Ιανουαρίου του 2005 όταν το n@utilia.gr** σήκωσε πανιά για την ανοικτή θάλασσα του internet. Για να μπορέσουν όλοι οι καραβολάτρες και οι άνθρωποι της θάλασσας και της ναυτιλίας να βρούν μια "στέγη" ένα ψηφιακό "σπίτι", οπού θα μπορούσαν να καταθέσουν τις απόψεις τους, τις ιδέες τους και να μοιραστούν τις φωτογραφικές εμπειρίες τους με όλα τα μέλη του n@utilia.gr** σε πάνω από 173.800 χιλιάδες θέματα συζήτησης.
Το n@utilia.gr μεγάλωσε και έγινε το μεγαλύτερο forum για τη ναυτιλία στην Ελλάδα έχοντας αυτή τη στιγμή πάνω από 13.800 μέλη, χάρη στην αγάπη όλων των φίλων που το αγκάλιασαν από την πρώτη στιγμή και το στηρίζουν μέχρι σήμερα. Γιατί το n@utilia.gr** είστε εσείς. Είμαστε όλοι εμείς.Μια μεγάλη οικογένεια.
Περάσαμε όμορφες αλλά και άσχημες στιγμές. Εντάσεις και αντιπαραθέσεις όπως συμβαίνει σε όλες τις υγιείς κοινωνίες. Ταξιδέψαμε στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό περνώντας μοναδικές στιγμές.
**Μια εποχή πιό δυναμική που κόντρα στους καιρούς που ζούμε θα συνεχίσουμε να κάνουμε τα πάντα για να στηρίζουμε και να είμαστε κοντά σε αυτό που αγαπάμε. Στη θάλασσα.. στη ναυτιλία.. στα καράβια.. και στους ανθρώπους τους.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους για την αγάπη που δείχνετε τόσα χρόνια.
Χρόνια πολλά n@utilia.gr**..
Πάντα να μας ταξιδεύεις..

nautilia 9 years.jpg*

----------


## maria korre

Χρόνια πολλά στο αγαπημένο μας forum και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καραβοκύρη που μας δίνει την ευκαιρία να κάνουμε όλα αυτά τα ταξίδια. Καλή συνέχεια για πολλά... χρόνια!

----------


## basi

Χρόνια Πολλά . Ελπίζω ο 10ος χρόνος να μας φέρει καλύτερες εποχές γιά όλους .

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Χρόνια Πολλά. Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε για όλα!!!!

----------


## thanos75

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους μας...το nautilia.gr είμαστε πάνω απ'όλα όλοι εμείς που επικοινωνούμε μέσω αυτού και το έχουμε κάνει σημείο αναφοράς της αγάπης μας για τη θάλασσα και τα πλοία.  Νίκο σ'ευχαριστούμε από καρδιάς για όλα όσα έχεις κάνει αυτά τα χρόνια... :Cocksure:

----------


## GEF

Χρόνια πολλά και γαληνεμένα που ' λεγε κι ο παππούς :Single Eye:

----------


## andreasec13

*...Χρόνια Καλά...
...σέ ἤσυχες θάλασσες...
...μέ οὔριο ἄνεμο...
...καί καλές ρότες* !

----------


## evridiki

Χρονια πολλα, αναπτυσομενα, χαρουμενα, φιλικα, δημιουργικα, ενημερωμενα, πρωτοπορα και ευχαριστα!  :Smile:

----------


## kosmogyrismenos

Πάντα μπουνάτσες ...!!  και prosperity....

----------


## emerald

Πάντα καλοτάξιδο!!! Καλή συνέχεια με "πρύμο" καιρό!!! :Smile:

----------


## christoscorfu

Χρόνια Πολλά και πολυταξιδεμένα!!  

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για το υπέροχο αυτό site.

----------


## cataman

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλοτάξιδα στην Κοινότητα αυτή.
Καλές Θάλασσες στους Ναυτικούς μας.

Να είσαι Καλά Νίκο που κρατάς αυτή την παρέα δεμένη τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## mphil

Χρονια Πολλα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ  nautilia.gr!!!  κι'ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για την φιλοξενια  που απλοχερα μας  χαριζεις!!!   _

----------


## Eng

Χρονια πολλα στην ομορφη οικογενεια του ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ. Ευχομαι να συνεχισουμε να ειμαστε σαν οικογενεια και να προχωρισουμε με αυτο το προτυπο.

----------


## george Xios

*Χρόνια πολλά nautilia!!!! Με πολλές φωτογραφίες και φυσικά ενημέρωση.... Υγεία στους δημιουργούς του..*

----------


## ΕΝ ΠΛΩ

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!! 
Ευχαριστουμε για το ομορφο ταξιδι στι θαλασσες των παιδικων μας ονειρων.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους Συντελεστές του, μιας και όπως προελέχθη, το nautilia.gr είναι και ο δημιουργός του Nikos Maroulis, και οι συντονιστές του και φυσικά όλα τα μέλη του. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους!

----------


## lostromos

Εύχομαι όλο και καλύτερα!
Για τους παλιούς αλλά και του νέους, καταγράφεις την ιστορία της Ελληνικής ναυτιλίας...
Να είσαι πάντα εδώ, να μας συναρπάζεις!

----------


## kalypso

αλλη μία χρονιά μαζί...!ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για όσα μας προσφερες όλα αυτά τα χρόνια,ενημέρωση,διασκεδαση,events,πληροφορηση,ανα  μνήσεις...καλά ταξίδια n@utilia.gr...και εμείς θα είμαστε πάντα συνεπιβάτες σου....!!! ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!

----------


## koro99

*Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σ'ολους του φόρουμ και στίς οικογένειές τους και σαυτούς που ταξιδεύουν πάντα καλά και γαλήνια ταξίδια!*

----------


## nikosnasia

Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά. Αισθάνομαι πολύ ευτυχής που είμαι μέλος του nautilia.gr.Έμαθα πολλά, γνώρισα πολλούς,έκανα φιλίες. Απολαμβάνω την συμμετοχή και χαίρομαι που μπορώ μέσα απ΄αυτό ακόμη να μαθαίνω για τα καράβια.Ευχή μου να συνεχίσει δυνατά και δυναμικά.Ελπίδα μου να γνωρίσω από κοντά μέλη που τα θαυμάζω για τις γνώσεις τους και δεν τα  έχω γνωρίσει.
Καλά ταξίδια nautilia.

----------


## karavofanatikos

9 χρόνια ζωής;;; Πότε πέρασαν κιόλας! Αν και συγκαταλέγομαι στο πλήρωμα που επιβιβάστηκε στο πλοίο του ναυτιλία κάπου στο μέσο του ταξιδιού, νιώθω λες και ήμουν παρόν απ' το πρώτο λεπτό! Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, η ανίατη αυτή αρρώστια επιδεινώνεται ολοένα και πιο πολύ όσο περνά ο καιρός! Και το παράδοξο είναι ότι δεν θέλω να βρω γιατριά απ' αυτό το θαλασσινό ναρκωτικό! Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους μας! Το ταξίδι δεν σταματά ποτέ....!

----------


## nektarios15

Χρόνια Πολλά με πολλές μπουνάτσες στο NAUTILIA.GR και πέρα από όλα τα άλλα, ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τους ανθρώπους που γνώρισα μέσα από το FORUM, είναι πραγματικά μεγάλη μου τιμή. Να είμαστε όλοι καλά να τα λέμε για πάρα πολλά χρόνια ακόμη!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Χρόνια πολλα σε όλλους... 
Το ταξίδι δεν θα ήταν δυνατό αν όλοι οι χρήστες δεν προσπαθούσαν να βγει αυτό το αποτέλεσμα. Υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν και προβλήματα αλλα έτσι ειναι η κοινωνία των ανθρώπων. Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο Νίκο τον Μαρούλη που με ονοματεπώνυμο έχει δώσει υλικό και εαυτό για αυτό το αποτέλεσμα
Να στε καλά, και του χρόνου καλύτερα να γιορτάσουμε τα 10 χρόνια!

----------


## akey

Χρόνια πολλά Nautilia, χάρη σε σένα γίναμε πλουσιότεροι σε γνώση και συναίσθημα!

----------


## despo

Χρόνια Πολλά Nautilia και να είμαστε όλοι καλά να οδηγούμε το σκάφος σε γαλήνιες θάλασσες !

----------


## stathe174

Χρόνια πολλά και πάντα με μπουνάτσες!

----------


## artzuna

χρόνια πολλά!!
συνέχιστε την ωραία προσπάθεια!

----------


## SteliosK

Χρόνια πολλά στο αγαπημένο μας n@utilia.gr !!

----------


## plori

Χρόνια πολλά στο πιο ενδιαφέρον φόρουμ της ναυτιλίας !!!!! Καλή συνέχεια ....... :Worked Till 5am:  :Worked Till 5am:  :Cocksure:  :Cocksure:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Χρόνια πολλά στην αγαπημένη μας θαλασσινή και καραβολατρική ιστοσελίδα!!

----------


## giorgos....

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλο το nautilia.gr. 9 χρόνια και η παρέα μεγαλώνει. Χρόνια Πολλά, 
με ακόμα περισσότερη πραγματική αγάπη για τη θάλασσα, τα καράβια και τους ανθρώπους της. 
Με ακόμα περισσότερα ταξίδια και καραβολατρικές στιγμές για όλους!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Χρονια Πολλα στο αγαπημενο μας φορουμ !!

----------


## giorgos_249

*9 χρόνια λοιπόν , καραβολατρείας και ενημέρωσης μαζί ! 

Ενα ευχαριστήριο σε όσους συνέβαλαν σε αυτό το έργο, με κόπους / θυσίες και όχι μόνο , και βεβαια στον ιδρυτή κ Ν. Μαρούλη. Επίσης τα συγχαρητηρια μου σε όλους τους καραβολάτρες ( μερικοι εξ αυτων βεβαια πιθανως επέλεξαν να αποχωρήσουν - καταλαβαινω οτι υπηρξαν διαφωνιες - ολοι οι ανθρωποι διαφωνούν - ομως το "σηκωνομαι και φευγω" δεν ειναι λύση. ) για το φοβερό υλικό που ανέβηκε και υπάρχει εδώ μέσα , για να μαθαίνουμε όλοι εμείς οι νεότεροι , και να θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι. Τέλος ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστήριο προς όσους κοπίασαν για να βγει αυτό το αποτέλεσμα στα ταξίδια και τις εκδομές, οι οποίες άξιζαν πραγματικά ! 

Nautilia.gr χρόνια πολλά , μακαρι το ταξίδι να συνεχιστεί και να γιορτάζουμε όχι 9, αλλα 19 , 29 και 109 χρόνια !*

----------


## sylver23

Χρόνια Πολλά nautilia.gr!
Μέσα σε αυτά τα χρόνια ζήσαμε πολλές καλές στιγμές, ενημερωθήκαμε, αγαπήσαμε πλοία και ναυτική τέχνη, μάθαμε ιστορίες ναυτικών και καραβιών, γνωρίσαμε αξιόλογους ανθρώπους, δημιουργήσαμε φιλίες, κάναμε εκδηλώσεις και ταξίδια και πολλά πολλά ακόμα. 
Πολλές φορές όπως είναι φυσικό στεναχωρηθήκαμε, μαλώσαμε και κοντραριστήκαμε.
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι κρατάμε τις καλές στιγμές και προχωράμε. 
Μπορεί κάποιες φορές να χανόμαστε λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου και διαφόρων καταστάσεων αλλά πάντα την κλεφτή μας τη ματιά θα την ρίξουμε στο αγαπημένο μας site. 
Προσωπικά θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλη την ομάδα της διαχείρισης  που πέρασε από την διοίκηση ή/και συνεχίζει και ιδιαίτερα αυτούς που συνάντησα όσο καιρό είμαι mod και συνεργάστηκα - Leo, Mastrokosta, Eng, Ellinis, Trakman, Παναγιώτη, Natsio, Evridiki, Apostolo, Kουμπάρο, efouskayak όπως και τον δημιουργό του nautilia Nίκο.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Xρονια πολλα N@YTILIA το <βαπορι> που μας μεταφερει στο χθες και στο σημερα με ολα τα μποφωρ και σε ολα τα λιμανια.
Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τους TSS APOLLON,ELLINIS,nicholas peppas,LEANDROS,despo, και pantelis 2009 που χρονια τωρα μας προσφαιρουν απλοχερα ολες τους τις γνωσεις και οτι υλικο διαθετουν για εμας τους καραβολατρες χωρις προστριβες , ιδιοτελεια και διαθεση για προσωπικη προβολη

----------


## Νάξος

Χρόνια πολλὰ καὶ καλὰ στὸ ναυτιλία καὶ στὰ χιλιάδες μέλη του!

----------


## Giovanaut

Πριν 5 χρόνια πρωτοεπιβιβάστηκα. Από τότε πολλά ταξίδια, πολλά μαθήματα μα πάνω απ' όλα, πόλλές φιλίες!!!
Χρόνια μας πολλά και αυτά που μέχρι τώρα έγιναν, να είναι μόνο η αρχη!!

----------


## aprovatianos

Xρονια πολλα στο Ναυτιλια και στον φιλο Νικο Μαρουλη! Ελπιζω να τα πουμε συντομα με ολους τους φιλους!!

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Μια εορταστική καρτ ποστάλ για τα 9 χρόνια του φόρουμ.
Επι προσωπικού θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον κ.Νίκο Μαρούλη για τη φιλοξενεία που μας προσφέρει αυτά τα χρόνια.

xmas cart.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια εορταστική καρτ ποστάλ για τα 9 χρόνια του φόρουμ.
> Επι προσωπικού θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον κ.Νίκο Μαρούλη για τη φιλοξενεία που μας προσφέρει αυτά τα χρόνια.
> 
> xmas cart.jpg


 Xρόνια Πολλά κ από μένα στα nautilia μας. Ο φίλος GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS διάλεξε αυτήν την  ωραία κάρτα γιά να εκφράσει τις ευχές με τον δικό του τρόπο.

----------


## Maiandros

Χρόνια Πολλά στο αγαπημένο μας nautilia.gr και καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας!!

----------

